# Store bought pesticides



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

So I got a pretty significant chinch bug problem that I neglected and now I'm trying to get rid of them. I have applied and reapplied Bayer advanced insect killer several times. Bugs are as thick as they ever were. I don't recommend this product.

After that I switched to Spetracide Triazicide. Results are TBD, just applied yesterday. But I am discontinuing this one as well because of how much work is involved. They recommend 1 gallon of solution for every 120 sf for subterranean lawn pests like Chinch bugs.

I spent about 3 hours yesterday spraying just my front lawn. I have a 3 gallon sprayer. Refilled it several times to lay down the prescribed amount.

I'll see if it worked or not, but I'm switching to Bifen. .5-1oz per K sf. 3 gallons for the whole front yard.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I think there's a granular version of the spectrcide but I haven't used it. Sounds quicker.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Try Talstar, I've used the granular for mole crickets. I put it down Tuesday & today I've counted atleast 13 died ones. They also make a liquid form.


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

This is my go to at 1 oz per gallon.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

zenmower said:


> This is my go to at 4/5 oz per gallon.


That application rate seems really high.


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

TSGarp007 said:


> zenmower said:
> 
> 
> > This is my go to at 4/5 oz per gallon.
> ...


Typo, 1 oz per gallon for 5 gallon sprayer.


----------

